# 2009 2500 Suspension ?



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

I have a snowplow on my 2009 CCSB. I am wondering if I put reindexing keys on it to level the front end if that will help carry the weight of the plow or if timbrens would be better. I want to level the truck anyways I am just wondering if the new keys stiffin the suspension at all? Thanks


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

I'm no expert on this but as far as I know whether you use keys or just crank the bars, the ride should be the same if you're sitting at the same height. Neither will increase the weight carrying capacity, they will just make the truck start out higher. If your truck sits at 25 inches and sags to 23 with the plow, and you raise it to 28 inches, it will still sag 2 inches, but that 2 inches would be 26 inches now. Timbrens will actually stop or reduce the sag.

I have the same truck but an extended cab and i wouldn't say it sags much, it just is pretty low to begin with, so you might be fine with just cranking it. At a certain point you'll either need to get new shocks or relocate them.

If I had gotten my truck back from the body shop today as they promised me I could tell you right now, but it's snowing, and instead of being out plowing I'm sitting here on the computer. 

-Jer


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

My 08 sags about 1". I set my z-height to the factory specified 4.5". I took 5 turns on the t-bar bolts to get the z-height to factory specs.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

i installed the torsion keys on my 09 2500 hd ECLB and it didnt raise the truck!! i read in some reviews today on a suspension site that others are having this same problem!!! i work for chevrolet and i do not see any suspension changes so what is causing this??? any ideas??


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

marylandbigb;1015579 said:


> i installed the torsion keys on my 09 2500 hd ECLB and it didnt raise the truck!! i read in some reviews today on a suspension site that others are having this same problem!!! i work for chevrolet and i do not see any suspension changes so what is causing this??? any ideas??


What keys did you put in?


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Basically did the same thing Mossman did. 4th winter with this truck. CCSB D/A 8' plow w/wings. No problems at all. Also looks alot nicer when the plow is off.


----------



## knpc (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm sure this is a dumb question, but what is the z-height


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

GripTruk;1013854 said:


> I'm no expert on this but as far as I know whether you use keys or just crank the bars, the ride should be the same if you're sitting at the same height. Neither will increase the weight carrying capacity, they will just make the truck start out higher. If your truck sits at 25 inches and sags to 23 with the plow, and you raise it to 28 inches, it will still sag 2 inches, but that 2 inches would be 26 inches now. Timbrens will actually stop or reduce the sag.
> 
> I have the same truck but an extended cab and i wouldn't say it sags much, it just is pretty low to begin with, so you might be fine with just cranking it. At a certain point you'll either need to get new shocks or relocate them.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say but that is wrong. If your truck is at 25 and sags to 23 with the plow on and you raise it to 28, it will still sag to 23, so it will sag 5 instead of 2. The only thing that will help is putting heavier torsion bars on.

Z height is the correct way to measure the height of a Chevy truck. I forget exactly where the points are but I'm sure someone on here has the diagram that explains it better.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

knpc;1015887 said:


> I'm sure this is a dumb question, but what is the z-height


Not a dumb question. This is how you measure z-height. You can see my z-height at that time was about 4". I turned my bars a bit more to get the 4.5". That is the gm spec.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

lilweeds;1016038 said:


> Sorry to say but that is wrong. If your truck is at 25 and sags to 23 with the plow on and you raise it to 28, it will still sag to 23, so it will sag 5 instead of 2. The only thing that will help is putting heavier torsion bars on.


You are wrong. Grip Truk is right. I know this because I have measured my truck and turned my bars up.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

The truck will still sag down to the bump stops. Turing up the torsion bars will only make it sag further. I have lots of experience with guy complaining about this. Now if it's a 7.5 blade on a gas truck your thought may hold true, but a 9.5 v on a diesel it will just sag further.


----------



## marylandbigb (Sep 23, 2009)

they were from suspension connection they were tuff country i bouth the whole kit with the add a block when i lowered the truck off the lift it sat extremely high in rear so i took out the blocks


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

lilweeds;1016213 said:


> The truck will still sag down to the bump stops. Turing up the torsion bars will only make it sag further. I have lots of experience with guy complaining about this. Now if it's a 7.5 blade on a gas truck your thought may hold true, but a 9.5 v on a diesel it will just sag further.


I don't have any experience with the diesels, but I would guess that a ccsb 2500hd would have the heaviest t-bars they have. I am not sure what the weight difference is, but I would think that turning the bars up would do something. It wouldn't make it sag further.


----------



## lilweeds (Aug 3, 2007)

mossman381;1016261 said:


> I don't have any experience with the diesels, but I would guess that a ccsb 2500hd would have the heaviest t-bars they have. I am not sure what the weight difference is, but I would think that turning the bars up would do something. It wouldn't make it sag further.


By cranking the bars the torsional strength of the bar is un changed. The biggest bars are typically not found in any of the trucks from the factory. Even my diesel does not have the largest bars.

Point is the cranking the bars only changes ride height. It is used for getting the correct z height. If you want more carrying capacity (less sag) you need to step up to bigger bars. The problem is the bars only go up so far, and for example my truck going up to the next bar is only a 2-3% gain, thus not really worth it. Timbrens do help with sagging, but the only real way to prevent it will be to get a 2011 truck.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a CCSB D/A set up. Griptruk is right. Everything is relative. Running 5 GM's w/torsion bars. Have them all cranked up min. of 5 turns. Better ride height and minimal sagging. No Timbrens.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

lilweeds;1016319 said:


> By cranking the bars the torsional strength of the bar is un changed. The biggest bars are typically not found in any of the trucks from the factory. Even my diesel does not have the largest bars.
> 
> Point is the cranking the bars only changes ride height. It is used for getting the correct z height. If you want more carrying capacity (less sag) you need to step up to bigger bars. The problem is the bars only go up so far, and for example my truck going up to the next bar is only a 2-3% gain, thus not really worth it. Timbrens do help with sagging, but the only real way to prevent it will be to get a 2011 truck.


Not sure where you are getting your info. Turning up the bar preloads it which will make it stiffer. It is progressive just like a leaf or coil spring. The more you twist it the harder it is to twist. As far as changing out the bars almost everything (25-3500) come with GK-8615tq rating or GL-8782tq rating bars I haven't personally seen an XG-9054tq rating. Everything I have has GL's except the 97' and I don't know what the 90' has


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SawHoss;1016441 said:


> I have a CCSB D/A set up. Griptruk is right. Everything is relative. Running 5 GM's w/torsion bars. Have them all cranked up min. of 5 turns. Better ride height and minimal sagging. No Timbrens.


Thank you SawHoss. I think that lilweeds is just trying to justify a brand new 2011  I don't like the idea of timbrens. I think the suspension should hold the weight, not the bumpstops.


----------



## JeffNY (Dec 19, 2005)

I need to do something with mine too. I have a '10, and with the plow on, my front tires rub the mud flap while im turning. I have the stock tires/wheels, 17's.

Bars are cranked all the way. Might be doing timbrens if it'll help.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

It looks like the 2009 and 2010 trucks sag alot more than the 08-under trucks. I wonder if they changed something. Cheaper t-bars maybe. It is hard to tell what gm is doing to save money these days.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

JeffNY;1017129 said:


> I need to do something with mine too. I have a '10, and with the plow on, my front tires rub the mud flap while im turning. I have the stock tires/wheels, 17's.
> 
> Bars are cranked all the way. Might be doing timbrens if it'll help.


What bars are on it? Being new the tag will still be on the bars tag will be yellow with red writing LGL/RGL or LGK/RGK.


----------



## jb1390 (Sep 23, 2008)

Griptruk is right. If you haven't turned up the t-bars yet, keys will be of no use. Keys only allow you to turn the bars further than stock will let you-if the adjusting bolt isn't bottomed out yet, then they are a waste of money. The truck will still sag the same 2" (or whatever it sags now). 

t-bars are not progressive springs either-it gets harder to turn them because the truck is jacked up, and the preload is only there because the suspension is extended all the way. If you were to adjust the t bar bolts with the truck sitting on the ground it woudn't be any more difficult to turn regardless of suspension height. 

It seems like people jump immediately to upgrades even when they aren't necessary with the chevy front ends. I don't think they are built as weak as a lot of people believe-a couple twists in the t-bar bolts will work just fine for 95% of people.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mossman381;1016261 said:


> I don't have any experience with the diesels, but I would guess that a ccsb 2500hd would have the heaviest t-bars they have. I am not sure what the weight difference is, but I would think that turning the bars up would do something. It wouldn't make it sag further.


do fords have these problems.....?


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1017553 said:


> do fords have these problems.....?


I don't know. I don't look on the ford forums.  I don't have a problem with my truck.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

mossman381;1017592 said:


> I don't know. I don't look on the ford forums.  I don't have a problem with my truck.


WHAT.....http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100772 U MAY WANT TO CHECK THAT STATEMENT

i didnt come over to start nothing but come on.....


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1017612 said:


> WHAT.....http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=100772 U MAY WANT TO CHECK THAT STATEMENT
> 
> i didnt come over to start nothing but come on.....


That thread was started in the vehicle and equipment pic forum. Someone moved it to the ford section. You can check my posts. I have never gone to the ford or dodge forums.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Mossman, nice to see the guys from wi. understand. Hi to you in the cranberry capital of the world, from the snowmobile capital (where i spend half of my time.) Us GM guys just stay in our own threads trying to mind our own business, and what do you know....


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

1olddogtwo;1017553 said:


> do fords have these problems.....?


no fords have lots and lots of other problems. especially with thier front ends


----------



## BigLou80 (Feb 25, 2008)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1016774 said:


> Not sure where you are getting your info. Turning up the bar preloads it which will make it stiffer. It is progressive just like a leaf or coil spring. The more you twist it the harder it is to twist. As far as changing out the bars almost everything (25-3500) come with GK-8615tq rating or GL-8782tq rating bars I haven't personally seen an XG-9054tq rating. Everything I have has GL's except the 97' and I don't know what the 90' has


not sure where you are getting your info, but im 99.9% sure torsion bars are a linear spring, not a progressive spring, thats why they keep sinking when you lift the plow. The adjusting bolt only changes the ride height, all the preload does is make sure the spring has some tension on it.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

mossman381;1017163 said:


> It looks like the 2009 and 2010 trucks sag alot more than the 08-under trucks. I wonder if they changed something.


'08-'10 trucks have far more of the lighter GK bars in comparison to the pre-'08's. More widespread usage of the heavier GL bars in those years, both with and without plow prep.

The body style change makes them appear to run lower to the ground too when the correct suspension components aren't addressed for the added weight.


----------



## GripTruk (Dec 1, 2003)

Wow, A lot of activity on this thread!

I appreciate everyone sticking up for me, and I stand by what I said.

I will only clarify what I said by saying that I am not under the impression, nor trying to GIVE the impression, that cranking your T-bars will increase your capacity, or torsional strength or however you want to say it, it will simply make the truck sit higher. And like I said, if your plow makes your truck sag 2" inches, it will still sag 2" after you crank the bars.

Personally, I don't think there is much pre-load happening unless you top out the suspension in some way, be it the shocks, control arms or whatever, but then you'll probably be experiencing quite a harsh ride as it hits the top end every time you hit a bump.

-Jer


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SawHoss;1017686 said:


> Hey Mossman, nice to see the guys from wi. understand. Hi to you in the cranberry capital of the world, from the snowmobile capital (where i spend half of my time.) Us GM guys just stay in our own threads trying to mind our own business, and what do you know....


Hey SawHoss :waving:

The ford guys get tired of hearing about all the ford problems. So they come over to the GM forum. I don't blame them :laughing:


----------



## baldy548 (Jan 25, 2010)

To help support the weight, I have heard people using Firestone Level Rite air shocks. They are a Bilstein shock with and air bag designed for use on GM trucks. I have never used them but are considering them for next year. If anyone has them, please post any feedback that you have.


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

baldy548;1018259 said:


> To help support the weight, I have heard people using Firestone Level Rite air shocks. They are a Bilstein shock with and air bag designed for use on GM trucks. I have never used them but are considering them for next year. If anyone has them, please post any feedback that you have.


I would start a new thread. You will get more people to see it.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

Mossman you're right. The Ford guys coming over here is like a married guy going to a strip joint.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

By the way,Mossman,Nice Truck!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

SawHoss;1018336 said:


> Mossman you're right. The Ford guys coming over here is like a married guy going to a strip joint.


:laughing: You got that right



SawHoss;1018341 said:


> By the way,Mossman,Nice Truck!


Thanks


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

My last 3 trucks, gm`s,98 1/2 ton,01 2500hd,09 2500hd,I installed timbrens and adjusted the torsion bars between 3-4 turns. None of them had any premature tire or front end part wear. When lifting the plow the truck would dip at elast 2". After I did the adjustment and put in timbrens they squatted no more than an inch when lifting the plow.Ride comfort really didnt change much either, And I get more compliments for the way it sits nice and level. and with the plow off the truck sits level as well.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Well thanks everyone I think I will just start by turning my torsion bars a few turns and if needed add Timbrens. I didn't mean to start any a ***** fest but I have done some more research and everything I am finding is that Mossman and Sawhoss are correct so thanks guys.


----------



## SawHoss (Feb 18, 2009)

RAM ON 97 you did get alot of mileage out of this thread! Always start with the easy stuff and work up from there. GOOD LUCK!


----------



## mossman381 (Nov 17, 2009)

RAM_ON97;1020613 said:


> Well thanks everyone I think I will just start by turning my torsion bars a few turns and if needed add Timbrens. I didn't mean to start any a ***** fest but I have done some more research and everything I am finding is that Mossman and Sawhoss are correct so thanks guys.


No problem RAM. Turning up your bars should do it.


----------



## Invapd (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a 2011 Silverado with only 4,300 miles and it sags like crazy. The dealer assured me that it would not. I have a 8.5 Fischer Extreme V Stainless Steel plow. I have put the Timbrens on it and it still sags. In my opinion, I should have bought a Ford F-250. The Chevy trucks are made to ride on the bump stops, which to me makes no sense. The day i picked up my plow another guy had a 2011 F-250 with the same plow as me. The sag was hardly noticeable at all on the F-250. Chevy was no help and just advised that they would talk to the engineers who make them. I know a Chevy EXPERT and he advises that the leveling kit with the timbrens will fix my problem 100 percent. My problem is I paid $44,000 for a 2500 HD with all the Plow Prep Options and it can't even take the weight. A major flaw in my mind. Hope this helps!


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

WoW, thats the first report i've seen on the new 011's being bad. I could be wrong, I'm the F250 guy. You should create your own post about this, it would be seen more by others that could help you.


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

Invapd;1402257 said:


> I have a 2011 Silverado with only 4,300 miles and it sags like crazy. The dealer assured me that it would not. I have a 8.5 Fischer Extreme V Stainless Steel plow. I have put the Timbrens on it and it still sags. In my opinion, I should have bought a Ford F-250. The Chevy trucks are made to ride on the bump stops, which to me makes no sense. The day i picked up my plow another guy had a 2011 F-250 with the same plow as me. The sag was hardly noticeable at all on the F-250. Chevy was no help and just advised that they would talk to the engineers who make them. I know a Chevy EXPERT and he advises that the leveling kit with the timbrens will fix my problem 100 percent. My problem is I paid $44,000 for a 2500 HD with all the Plow Prep Options and it can't even take the weight. A major flaw in my mind. Hope this helps!


That's crazy, if you have plow prep on a 2011 you should have no issues. One of the problems I've seen tho is many of the trucks sit at the dealer lot lower than they are supposed to be. Like mossman said, the z-height was off. I bet you need to turn your bars. Even on the new HD videos, the GM guy says it's a fully adjustable suspension so they must be making them knowing they will get adjusted.

Lilweeds your 5" sag statement is not right. I know for a fact that's not true. It's close to the same either way.

i have the leveling keys and lift blocks. I think turning the bars with the stock keys in it would probably have been enough to get level. I opted for the extra height so I could fit the taller tires.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

The dealer is full of ****...all trucks sag.

My F250 sags with plow springs, my buddy's F350 sags too.

Turn up your t-bars and report back.

I'm selling my gm this spring and would like some feedback as I'm going either ford or gm..not sure yet. Most likely a gasser I know that much.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Invapd;1402257 said:


> I have a 2011 Silverado with only 4,300 miles and it sags like crazy. The dealer assured me that it would not. I have a 8.5 Fischer Extreme V Stainless Steel plow. I have put the Timbrens on it and it still sags. In my opinion, I should have bought a Ford F-250. The Chevy trucks are made to ride on the bump stops, which to me makes no sense. The day i picked up my plow another guy had a 2011 F-250 with the same plow as me. The sag was hardly noticeable at all on the F-250. Chevy was no help and just advised that they would talk to the engineers who make them. I know a Chevy EXPERT and he advises that the leveling kit with the timbrens will fix my problem 100 percent. My problem is I paid $44,000 for a 2500 HD with all the Plow Prep Options and it can't even take the weight. A major flaw in my mind. Hope this helps!


Helped a buddy put an 8611lp on his 2011 CCSB Diesel and it sags 15/16", we didn't touch the bars or add Timbrens


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

isn't that blizzard a 1400lb plow??

I find it hard to believe it only sags that much...


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

Invapd;1402257 said:


> I have a 2011 Silverado with only 4,300 miles and it sags like crazy. The dealer assured me that it would not. I have a 8.5 Fischer Extreme V Stainless Steel plow. I have put the Timbrens on it and it still sags. In my opinion, I should have bought a Ford F-250. The Chevy trucks are made to ride on the bump stops, which to me makes no sense. The day i picked up my plow another guy had a 2011 F-250 with the same plow as me. The sag was hardly noticeable at all on the F-250. Chevy was no help and just advised that they would talk to the engineers who make them. I know a Chevy EXPERT and he advises that the leveling kit with the timbrens will fix my problem 100 percent. My problem is I paid $44,000 for a 2500 HD with all the Plow Prep Options and it can't even take the weight. A major flaw in my mind. Hope this helps!


You say you put Timbrens on, which ones? with the new bump stops two places each side are the new Timbrens similar with a set of 4 parts? I did go with the 3500 since it had the larger Torsion bar for this exact reason. I did some research and then went and bought a vernier caliper at harbour fr for $9 and measured the bars on various trucks and there were several different ones each increasing by 5 mil. The largest ones were on the 3500 Crew and Diesel. My 3500 reg had the second largest and has a 5600 FGAWR. Its rated to handle 1000LB plow.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

EXR;1402940 said:


> isn't that blizzard a 1400lb plow??
> 
> I find it hard to believe it only sags that much...


It's the LP weighs 990lbs only 5lbs more than an XLS


----------

